# Cheating rumor at ASA-Is it true?



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have seen this happen at local indoor tournaments and league but hoped that the ASA was better.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

The guys shooting a Saturday round on Friday are asked to sign a sheet stating they are shooting a early round. You sign or don't shoot. This was supposed to fix the issue you are talking about.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

carlosii said:


> There was a rumor that somebody asked to shoot on Friday and Saturday at London. After shooting a score on Friday that the shooter didn't like, they tore that one up and then shot on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Any truth to that one? Pretty low if it's true.


NP Archery is correct. I believe this was actually an issue that was rumored to have happened last year, so to rectify it, this year anyone shooting a class with multiple shooting day options was required to sign a form when they went onto the range and got their scorecards BEFORE they shot, that they were shooting the early round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

I’m not sure about the accusation in question but I shot my London Saturday afternoon on Friday and we did have to sign a paper on the range stating we shot that afternoon. Also, they requested the highest scorer in each group turn in the scorecards for the group.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

I know the Senior Known class that shoot on Friday at Foley and London had to sign a paper saying they shoot on Friday


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Off topic, but do guys/gals shooting Friday/Saturday have any advantage over those shooting Saturday/Sunday?


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Off topic, but do guys/gals shooting Friday/Saturday have any advantage over those shooting Saturday/Sunday?


No advantage shooting wise unless it’s weather related, I think the bigger issue for most that opt for Friday is for coordinating travel for leaving town sooner if you have a long drive home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

carlosii said:


> Off topic, but do guys/gals shooting Friday/Saturday have any advantage over those shooting Saturday/Sunday?


Hunter class is both on Saturday so I’d rather shoot one round Friday and one Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GDCrain (Jun 24, 2016)

I hope not


----------



## blueidexx (Oct 28, 2002)

From what i have heard they have caught people since having to sign before shooting and people that didn't sign were asked to leave the alternate option.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I happened last year. This year so far I've been to every event and has to sign saying I shot a Friday score. I asked at Foley what the deal was, and they said many people were hooting g bad and just taking there score card not turning it in and shooting both rounds on Saturday. This was in k40


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Off topic, but do guys/gals shooting Friday/Saturday have any advantage over those shooting Saturday/Sunday?



If I had to shoot both rounds on Saturday I might opt to shoot one on Friday. I asked to shoot on Friday when it looked like we would be rained out on Sunday but I couldn't because the Pro's were still on the range. I wasn't looking for an advantage, I wanted to shoot a round even if it would not count and my travel partners were already shooting Friday and Saturday. as it was they had to hang around until I finished my Sunday round........and then they had to suffer through waiting for my turn on the podium. They can be whiny little @#!$%#s :wink:

The following may be noticeable advantages but is dependent on the course and archer.
1) The lighting can be noticeably better Friday afternoon than it is early Sunday morning.
2) Some folks might feel less pressure shooting with a smaller audience or folks not in their class but that depends on the class.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It sucks we have people that would cheat.


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

carlosii said:


> Off topic, but do guys/gals shooting Friday/Saturday have any advantage over those shooting Saturday/Sunday?


This may sound trivial but our State ASA was Fri, Sat & Sun last weekend of June and I opted to take a Friday & Saturday shoot. My thinking was being self employed I can take off anytime and it would be less hectic since a lot can't take off or have to use Friday as a travel day. This year also State happened to be held in a State park located in the town I live in so really no travel for me either. So for Saturday I opted for a crack of dawn time slot since getting home was no problem and sleeping in my bed as opposed to a hotel, etc.

It worked out as planned for me sorta. Friday was not crowded at all. My best friend and I literally had one of the practice ranges 100% to ourselves to work on whatever we wanted and could pull arrows without waiting on others, etc. Friday's shoot was very relaxing and there were a couple of groups with only 3 shooters. They made us chrono but it went VERY quickly and with a shotgun start I don't think I waited or even sat on my stool once. Like golf, I like a quick pace and can get thrown off with lag time. Shot ok considering I bought a new scope and upped my lens the night before.

Being 7 miles from the location I was the first person there Saturday morning. I had one practice range to myself almost an hour before anyone got there. At a certain point it filled up and I noticed a difference between Friday and Saturday. Even bigger difference for the noon Saturday slot compared to my 7AM slot. For me living close to that location and shooting Friday afternoon and early Saturday was an advantage for me.

I shot 4 up Friday afternoon and was 2 up a little less than half way thru my Saturday round and then I got a text from my wife about an issue at home and I blew up. Wound up 12 down overall. Should've left the phone in the truck or not looked at it mid round but it is what it is and I blew up.


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

My only advantage is i get and early start on Sunday for home my closest shoot is 7 1/2 hours


----------



## robbychase (Aug 6, 2019)

we were there also, we were wanting to shoot a Friday option ,the main office said we didn't have that option and they had a handful show up and shoot Friday anyway,,


----------



## Kylakebuck (Aug 20, 2019)

Very much true, has happened more than once!


----------

